
Ross Ulbricht's arrest: How the FBI handled evidence and destroyed the laptop - mich_op
This is new information the FreeRoss team released yesterday. Everything is backed up with a source.<p>For anyone interested in knowing how the evidence used against Ulbricht was produced and handled by the FBI, read or watch at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;freeross.org&#x2F;railroaded<p>The whole scene reads like a joke.
======
mchannon
We like to smugly look back on Aztec sacrifice ceremonies, where the common
people believed to the depth of their souls, that the people being decapitated
in front of them were deserving of that fate, and that defeating that process
would endanger their own futures in view of the gods. The process was
righteous by definition, no matter what facts and bases the condemned could
supply.

Next year is the 500-year anniversary of the peak of the Aztec empire. We need
to be continually reminded that the more things change, the more we stay the
same.

------
mich_op
The arrest scene is in Episode 3 chapter 11.

